# Điện trở máy đúc nhôm, điện trở vòng sứ, điện trở năng lượng mặt trời



## tramanh09 (12 Tháng tám 2021)

Công ty TNHH Thiết bị công nghiệp ANT Việt Nam Tel 0982209282 , chuyên cung cấp các loại:

*Điện trở nhiêt,* *Điện trở đốt nóng* , theo kích thước yêu cầu, dùng trong công nghiệp và dân dụng với nhiều kích cỡ, kiểu dáng và chủng loại khác nhau.

Ứng dụng trong các ngành sản xuất như: Nhựa, Bao Bì Nhựa, Cao Su, Giấy, Bao Bì Giấy, Giày Da, May Mặc, Dây & Cáp Điện, Thực phẩm, Dược Phẩm, Chế Biến Thuỷ Hải Sản, Đông Lạnh, Sản Xuất Đồ Gỗ, Gạch Men, Cơ Khí Chế Tạo, Xi Mạ, Khách Sạn, Nhà Hàng,...

Hoặc, dùng trong các lò nướng bánh mỳ, lò nướng các loại bánh, lò sấy, lò đốt , nồi hơi, nồi hấp, buồng sấy, máy ép củi trấu, máy ó keo đun nước, đun dầu, đun chì, lò kẽm và trong môi trường dung dịch hóa chất có tính ăn mòn cao.

Sản phẩm chúng tôi là : Điện trở Titan, Điện trở Teflon , Cảm biến nhiệt độ , Điện trở bàn là, Điện trở đun dầu, Điện trở lò hơi, Điện trở sấy khô, Điện trở tấm nhiệt , Điện trở nhiệt chữ L, chữ U, Điện trở vòng sứ, Điện trở khô 1 đầu, Điện trở cánh tản nhiệt, Điện trở đúc nhôm, Điện trở đun hóa chất, Điện trở máy ép sim, Điện trở ống thạch anh, Điện trở năng lượng mặt trời, Điện trở xông hơi, Điện trở máy khò…

*Chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:*

Tel/ Zalo: 0817873598 - 0904592168 - 0982209282 – 0986475548 - 0922304662.


Email: thanhdungant@gmail.com , lannq.ant@gmail.com




Facebook: thietbicongnghiepant


----------

